# Aquascaping Tools $$$



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

Since Santa didn't bring me aquascaping tools (got a Takashi Amano book instead) I'm looking to buy some (scissors, tweezers, spade etc) but can't seem to find anything out there that isn't too expensive; can anyone recommend any good tool reviews, websites or good experiences with certian manufacturers?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I only needed a spade when I first put in my gravel
and just used anything flat like a plastic plaster spreader.
 only $1 

here is a cheap scissor/gragger combo I find useful.
 only $8


----------



## alexandre (May 11, 2005)

FishVet Landscape kit [AELK] - £34.99 : Aqua Essentials


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

PM xcooperx on these forums. He has a great kit of tweezers, a hemostat, and curved scissors for less than $20.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

epicfish said:


> PM xcooperx on these forums. He has a great kit of tweezers, a hemostat, and curved scissors for less than $20.


Cool. Thanks. I am looking for those also.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

ooo thanks for the info i might need some of these tools later on.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

How's the tools nick, i got a new tools in planting HC, Glosso, Marsilea Minuta, Elantine Tiandra... anything that has a small stem or roots. I want your book, PM me if you have time


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I like the tools from a place in Auburn CA(see ebay) and also the Arizona Aquatic Gardens site, Peter has some decent tools, the large 24" tweezers, excellent!
That large triangle trowl is also much nicer and useful than I thought as well.

The 12" curved scissors are about the best you can get for most trimming, the longer ones are too long and ackward.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Liberal, did you just move to Port Chester? ( way off topic, I know)
I live in the same town, or village and never noticed you in this forum before.
Anyway, glad to know there's another aquatic plant aficionado living close by.
Over and out.
Rafo


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

//Off-topic//
Vitarte you live in westchester just like my aunt lol  I'm in Queens Village.
//Off-topic//


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*Don't knock the burbs till you try it!*

Yeah I moved to PC about three years ago, before that it was Brooklyn and before that it was Ireland. I've always been into aquariums in a big way and find it to be one of the best ways to blow money away  I've got a 46 gal tank now with Lemon Tetras (producing wee ones too) and am the proud owner of a cobalt blue discus. He's now a year old so I consider that a success. I'm struggling with BBA right now and can't really get on top of it. At this stage I convinced myself to set up a new 75 gal in the basement, transfer all the fish there and clean out the 46 thoroughly. I have to be careful though now to contaminate the new tank with BBA.

Also, don't ever use driftwood unless you know its pretty stable. I put a huge one in my tank (now covered in BBA) and can't get it out without really disturbing the tank..thus the new tank idea.

Anyway, PC is cool. I live on putnam drive overlooking rec park. Cool neighbors here from all walks of life.:bounce:


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Coop's got a good set. 
You also might hit up the reptile section for some feeding tongs. they are just 10" tweezers.


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

LiberalFishLover said:


> Yeah I moved to PC about three years ago, before that it was Brooklyn and before that it was Ireland. I've always been into aquariums in a big way and find it to be one of the best ways to blow money away  I've got a 46 gal tank now with Lemon Tetras (producing wee ones too) and am the proud owner of a cobalt blue discus. He's now a year old so I consider that a success. I'm struggling with BBA right now and can't really get on top of it. At this stage I convinced myself to set up a new 75 gal in the basement, transfer all the fish there and clean out the 46 thoroughly. I have to be careful though now to contaminate the new tank with BBA.
> 
> Also, don't ever use driftwood unless you know its pretty stable. I put a huge one in my tank (now covered in BBA) and can't get it out without really disturbing the tank..thus the new tank idea.
> 
> Anyway, PC is cool. I live on putnam drive overlooking rec park. Cool neighbors here from all walks of life.:bounce:


Yeah, Port Chester's great. 
I live on Willett ave, just two blocks down from your street.
One of my cousins owns a house on Putnam Dr. The one in the corner with Putnam Ave. 
Nice looking houses in that part of town.
Anyway back to topic, sorry to hear about your troubles with BBA, it is truly a PITA trying to remove it from any tank. Have you tried spot treating it with Excel? I have a 50G breader with press. CO2, moderately planted with no rocks or driftwood in it and still get some BBA, usually on the substrate though.
So at water changes I use a syringe and squirt some Excel directly at the black tufts and a couple of days later they're gone.
As for the planting tools, don't have much advice about it. I don't even own one besides those tiny hair tweezers. 
The ones from Arizona Aquatic Garden look pretty decent. They're expensive too.
Check xcooper's out, they should do the work fine.
Rafo.


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*BBA is indeed a PITA*

Well, the plants are doing OK, sometimes they start developing some BBA but it mostly adheres to the driftwood and like I said its really hard getting that out of the tank without doing some major work ie I think I could get the BBA under control if I didn't have the driftwood. 

I'll get some excel though and give it a try, anything is worth a go when you're dealing with this stuff.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I use medical tools for my planting tools. They are often cheaper than the marketed planting tools.

Local flea market did have a dealer in surplus medical tools. Bought all I needed dirt cheap.


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*Putnam Drive rocks*

Yeah I love Putnam drive, it rocks! Great neighbors here. What pets store's do you go to? I used to love the one in Mamaroneck but that closed down - out of business. It's a shame as they really had an amazing coral collections. Petco should be opening up soon in the new development down town. :smile:


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you been to the one in Greenwich, Pet Pantry Warehouse. Great looking fish there and their aquatic plant selection has gotten much better too. Kind of expensive though. 
Another one that I go to occasionally is the Petland in Central Ave, the one across street from Pet Goods.
Petland stores are not usually known for good fish/plant selections and cleanest tanks/stores but this is one of the most decent ones.
They're one of the few that stock otos continuosly and at $1 each they have my dollar support.
I am also waiting for the new PETCO to open.
They should have a good stock to start with. It'll be nice the first weeks.
Rafo


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

eBay Store - AQUATICMAGIC: Aquascaping Tools: IIITools - 3 Vital Assets for Professional Aquascaper


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

sNApple said:


> eBay Store - AQUATICMAGIC: Aquascaping Tools: IIITools - 3 Vital Assets for Professional Aquascaper


Thanks for the link, dude. I'm going to get me a set of those!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Not as good of deal, but 5 tools for $48 and comparable shipping out of Arizona...Aquarium Plants, Pond Plants, Freshwater Aquarium Plant & Aquarium Accessories – Arizona Aquatic Gardens

Their 7" Kelly Angled scissors are way sharp too.


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> I like the tools from a place in Auburn CA(see ebay) and also the Arizona Aquatic Gardens site, Peter has some decent tools, the large 24" tweezers, excellent!
> That large triangle trowl is also much nicer and useful than I thought as well.
> 
> The 12" curved scissors are about the best you can get for most trimming, the longer ones are too long and ackward.
> ...


Do you have the name of the seller in Auburn? They're not to far up the road from me .

Finding I'm going to need something too to plant the groundcovers!

Tina


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

i find it funny how my aquaticmagic *stainless steal* tools.....


*RUSTED*


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Ha, I'm from westchester, too. Scarsdale (don't hold it against me).

Port chester has a lot of awesome places to eat


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sNApple said:


> i find it funny how my aquaticmagic *stainless steal* tools.....
> 
> 
> *RUSTED*


BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

foster and smith offer great stuff for the price it ACUTALLY COSTS. SS Scissors $3. 10" tweezers $3. can't beat them


----------



## baz (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had this set for almost a year with no problems. Shipping was really fast.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants-Landscaping-Tools-Aquascapin-Kit-5-Pcs_W0QQitemZ120108381171QQihZ002QQcategoryZ3212QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

baz said:


> I've had this set for almost a year with no problems. Shipping was really fast.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants-Landscaping-Tools-Aquascapin-Kit-5-Pcs_W0QQitemZ120108381171QQihZ002QQcategoryZ3212QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Baz - I have the same set and I have no complaints. I agree with you on the fast shipping.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

baz said:


> I've had this set for almost a year with no problems. Shipping was really fast.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants-Landscaping-Tools-Aquascapin-Kit-5-Pcs_W0QQitemZ120108381171QQihZ002QQcategoryZ3212QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Me, three. I've had them for some months now and no rusting at all, not even a hint of it in the grooves or whatnot. They're pretty heavy, so that makes me think they're _real_ stainless steel ~ the solid kind that won't rust. I think I *definitely* got my money's worth.


----------



## General Tso (Mar 1, 2006)

Another vote for this set

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants...0QQitemZ120108381171QQihZ002QQcategoryZ3212QQ tcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

They are quality tools.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have two sets of the AquaticMagic ones, and neither had rusted. However, I give them a rinse and a quick wipe after each use.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about ordering these...


I'm thinking theyre the same ones just posted from the looks of them. A few bucks cheaper though.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

will i just pick up some tweezers 12 inch for $4. at the flemarket i also seen other things that can be use too , just need to look around, i once seen a 24 inch tweezer at a Toy Train Show??? for about $25


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

Bringing this thread back to life for a sec ...

I am fairly clumsy. Is it worth my while to find & purchase rubber coated tweezers ? Does it really make a difference in damaging stems whether they are bare metal or rubber tipped ?

I'm also wondering, do rubber + water = slippery = more chance of damaging plants ?

Thanks.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

You don't need to worry about that... Unless you are intentionally squeezing a plant to crush it dont worry... 

I have never heard of anyone using rubber tipped tweezers for planting, and didn't know they existed to be honest. Unless you are damaging the stems intentionally don't worry about it.

Just for future reference you should make a new threat instead of bumping one that's almost three years old.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

*IIITools from AquaticMagic (Ebay store)*

Has any one purchased this set from AquaticMagic store (off EBAY) ? Just wondering if its any good?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I have their scissors and tweezers. Works well.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have their scissors and pincers and I'm happy with the quality. Just don't leave it sitting in water and rust won't be an issue.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess Im the cheap skate of the thread

I have some nice SS scissors...craft store
a set of plastic putty knives...walmart
a large pair of hemostats (6" i think)...eBay

total would be like $10 w/ $8 pair of scissors

theyve all worked well for 1+ year and no rust!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The tweezers I got from GUPPY here on the board are the best I've ever had. The aqmagic ones are kinda flimsy


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

has anyone used Borneowild aquascaping products? I know that they are not cheap, but are they worth it?


----------

